# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Hernia diafragma

## erlswijk1

Ik heb laatst een scan gehad omdat de maag behoorlijk hoog zit , geen rare dingen gelukkig maar heb hier door wel diversen klachten, hebben meerdere mensen dit probleem,ik heb dus een hernia diafragma ofwel scheurtje in het midden rif waarbij de maag erg hoog zit..

----------


## rkuypers

hallo,

sinds begin september vorig jaar heb ik dat ook,daarna in de maag laten kijken en bevestiging gekregen.
sindsdien altijd al medicijnen moeten nemen.schijnbaar kunnen ze dat heelkundig oplossen,maar toch zijn er heel veel mensen die het hebben en maar weinig die er iets aan laten doen.
ik vind het heel vervelend en heb vaak het gevoel dat mijn maag tegen mijn longen drukt zodat ik minder zuurstof krijg.
ik heb het gekregen door een slaapmiddel te gebruiken!!. :Mad:

----------


## Sefi

Ik heb dat inderdaad ook en slik nu alweer jaren maagzuurremmers, omdat ik constant maagzuur opboerde en een ontstoken slokdarm van het maagzuur had. 
Toen ik wat was afgevallen werden de klachten wel minder, want als je een dikke buik onder je maag hebt dan komt je maag hoger te liggen.
Een oom van mijn man is er aan geopereerd, maar dat was omdat hij er vreselijk ziek van was en geen eten kon binnenhouden. Het was destijds een hele ingreep en daarom opereren ze er niet zo snel aan.

----------


## rkuypers

eigenlijk wel jammer dat ze er zo weinig aan doen,t'is mischien de farma industrie die op volle toeren moet draaien,want er wordt tegen honderd in uur maagringen gestoken om af te slanken!

----------


## Luuss0404

http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...+diafragmatica hier staat een artikel en meer ervaringen over middenrifbreuk/hernia diafragma/hernia diafragmatica
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...middenrifbreuk hier staan ervaringen

----------

